# Can bugs cause diarrhea?



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

My poor Beemer's tummy is unwell. He eats fine. His energy is fine. He drinks fine. He pees fine. His poos are between soft but can still be picked up to very mushy and some blood and mucous on occasion. It seems to get softer for both of them on their second morning poops. And then today Beemer kept stopping every 20 feet as we were leaving the park with a bit of mucous and spots of blood. But he has been sleeping normal. Woke up after napping for 5 hours after the park and did a nice long pee (even I felt relief). No poops since. I called the vet yesterday morning as there was a streak of blood in his mushy poo yesterday at the park and have an appointment Monday anyway for their bordatella shots. He's really gotten into eating bugs. I've pulled out shells of ladybugs, caterpillars, moths, and a dead scorpion from his mouth. I don think the scorpion bit him, but I wonder if he ingested some of it and that has caused his loose stool. It could also be that I increased his food by a quarter cup in the past week as I want him to gain a little. And increasing the volume has led to loose stool before. I've started him on pumpkin and a bit of coconut oil. But stopping the coconut oil for now. I'm keeping an eye on him but not freaking out because as I write this he and his sister are wrestling and chasing and fighting over chews. And he's out barking at the neighbor who's building something (not a fan of power tools). Just thinking out loud. Here they are playing just now - my blurs.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I know Jake and Willow will have a softie at least once a day, but never with blood. Long car rides and salt water are runny poo inducers. I have also read that more food than they are use to can cause it. 
As far as bugs go, Jake is to scared to go near them so I have no thoughts on that!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly has never had runny poo's and god knows she picks up the strangest stuff on her walks (gum, dead rodent feet,and god knows what!) Maybe it's a combination of the coconut oil and increase in food?? What does your vet think? Strange that both of them have it so it must be something they are both getting into. Hope they will be ok!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Molly has never had runny poo's and god knows she picks up the strangest stuff on her walks (gum, dead rodent feet,and god knows what!) Maybe it's a combination of the coconut oil and increase in food?? What does your vet think? Strange that both of them have it so it must be something they are both getting into. Hope they will be ok!


Renee if it were both I'd think it would be easier to figure out. It's just Beemer. The vet didn't seem too worried. Told me to give chicken & rice and pepto until the appointment. He's not having to go every hour or two so not freaking out at this point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I thought it was both...sorry. Maybe he got into something?? I'm sure a bug wouldn't do it but you never know. I know way back when I had a black lab she was fine and I got home from work and she was dancing like it was an emergency so I took her out and she had really bad diarrhea. I had to take her out every half hour or so. Not sure if she had blood as it was dark outside. I gave her pepto bismol and rice and hamburger and then the next day she was fine.

Sometimes they can pick up stuff so sneakily that we don't notice. I would take him to the vet to make sure everything is ok but like us humans they get sick too. Hope he will be ok. Do you think maybe he ate parts of a toy or something? :hug:for Beemer!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> I thought it was both...sorry. Maybe he got into something?? I'm sure a bug wouldn't do it but you never know. I know way back when I had a black lab she was fine and I got home from work and she was dancing like it was an emergency so I took her out and she had really bad diarrhea. I had to take her out every half hour or so. Not sure if she had blood as it was dark outside. I gave her pepto bismol and rice and hamburger and then the next day she was fine.
> 
> Sometimes they can pick up stuff so sneakily that we don't notice. I would take him to the vet to make sure everything is ok but like us humans they get sick too. Hope he will be ok. Do you think maybe he ate parts of a toy or something? :hug:for Beemer!


Ack - didn't mean for my reply to come across sharp. Maybe I was a bit more worried than I thought. I'm sorry if i came across that way. 

So the thing that's confusing is that he doesn't have frequent bouts of diarrhea. I've cut back on their food so a lot less poop this evening from Lexi. He hasn't gone at all tonight. Hopefully that means he's back on track. They eat anything and everything which also makes me think they should eat more. But that didn't go well. I guess depending on what morning brings will determine whether I go in or not to work.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi, does Lexi eat bugs too? Jasper has a thing for snails and other bugs. He once ate an earwig they are quite tough and he didn't digest it, he had runny poos after eating it with blood and mucus. He is older now and doesn't do it so much and has less tummy troubles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady often has runny poos, we have had to switch her food so many times, but are now on a food that is the best for her tummy, and her runnies are less. If she has too many treats she will get them, if she gets stressed out she will get them, if she eats any turkey at all she will get them, there is a list a mile long what causes the runs for Lady, however she has never had any blood, but has had mucus. The blood could be an irritated bowel, and so I would try and bulk up the poos a bit to try and stop this, some rice is a good help for this.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Ack - didn't mean for my reply to come across sharp. Maybe I was a bit more worried than I thought. I'm sorry if i came across that way.
> 
> So the thing that's confusing is that he doesn't have frequent bouts of diarrhea. I've cut back on their food so a lot less poop this evening from Lexi. He hasn't gone at all tonight. Hopefully that means he's back on track. They eat anything and everything which also makes me think they should eat more. But that didn't go well. I guess depending on what morning brings will determine whether I go in or not to work.


No worries I didn't take offense Hope he is better today!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

How's Beemer doing? Is there an improvement with his tummy? X


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I think he's better. For the past couple of days he hasn't pooped at night. But this morning was not mush and no blood - a little more firm than soft serve so I figure in the right direction. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh good!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Glad he is better!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Even better, Beemer had a more solid poop right after I cleaned up second accident. I love my poos. She decided to clean out her insides right after he did his and so now just have to take them out for one last late night pee. I'm going to take your advice, Mo, and give them a bit of rice in the future along with their kibble (ok - it's so odd calling someone else Mo as my nickname is Mo too - ha!). Maybe that way I can get a layer of chub onto Beemer without messing his insides up.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

JasperBlack said:


> Hi, does Lexi eat bugs too? Jasper has a thing for snails and other bugs. He once ate an earwig they are quite tough and he didn't digest it, he had runny poos after eating it with blood and mucus. He is older now and doesn't do it so much and has less tummy troubles.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


So Lexi likes rocks, hair ties, and plastic pieces. Beemer is the one into bugs, spiders, scorpions. Maybe it's a boy thing. Though I did swipe a bee out of Lexi's mouth (I got stung, she did not).


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Arrrrgh bee!! One got stuck on Jasper's lip, I managed to remove it before it stung him though, so scary! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

JasperBlack said:


> Arrrrgh bee!! One got stuck on Jasper's lip, I managed to remove it before it stung him though, so scary! X


I apparently have never been stung by a bee before because I cannot remember feeling pain like that. The stinger got me right at the base of my middle finger. My whole hand felt numb except for the finger and the palm area right below it as that stung for days.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Now that is what I call taking one for the team! A pat on the back for your bravery, selflessness and the pain.


----------

